# Going Wi-Fi at home



## abhidev (Apr 15, 2012)

Guys I am planning to go wi-fi at home. Please suggest me a good wifi router for my broadband connection. Consider the following points.

No. of devices- Desktop(wired) + Laptop + mobile/ipod
Will like to stream videos on HDTV too(in future)
Need a good range(spanning the enitre house)
Good security features
Budget - 2k...would increase a bit if its worth it.

Also suggest anymore things that I need to consider also which are important.
Is dual-band router required or is it good to have?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

Check this D-Link 2730U
Flipkart: D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router: Router


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

Buy Asus rt N13U if you can @ 3k, flash it with ddwrt firmware, you won't regret. 

Or Asus RT N12, one of the cheapest supporting ddwrt. @ 2.3-2.4k


----------



## mrintech (Apr 15, 2012)

I am using this: WGR614 Model and it's awesome


----------



## abhidev (Apr 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Check this D-Link 2730U
> Flipkart: D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router: Router


This is a ADSL router...I have a broadband connection.



dashing.sujay said:


> Buy Asus rt N13U if you can @ 3k, flash it with ddwrt firmware, you won't regret.
> 
> Or Asus RT N12, one of the cheapest supporting ddwrt. @ 2.3-2.4k



what is ddwrt?

Also on flipkart there are two entries for the same model. check this out 
 belkin N600 DB with modem for Rs.2468 and the other one is belkin N600 DB for Rs.813. Is this a good deal?

bump!!!

Aah great...flipkart just updated the cost of these routers

Any help guys....


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2012)

No one here is using wi-fi at home ???


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 18, 2012)

abhidev said:


> No one here is using wi-fi at home ???



As your budget is 2K, buy this: Flipkart: D-Link DIR-615 Wireless-N 300 Router: Router

But if you are serious about streaming HD media over it, I would strongly suggest you to get a gigabit dual band router, which will help you a lot. (like, D-Link DIR-655)


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> As your budget is 2K, buy this: Flipkart: D-Link DIR-615 Wireless-N 300 Router: Router
> 
> But if you are serious about streaming HD media over it, I would strongly suggest you to get a gigabit dual band router, which will help you a lot. (like, D-Link DIR-655)



thanx a lot for the reply....how is Belkin N-300 compared to D-link Dir 615?

Also the DIR-655 is almost 6k


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 18, 2012)

abhidev said:


> thanx a lot for the reply....how is Belkin N-300 compared to D-link Dir 615?
> 
> Also the DIR-655 is almost 6k



I also use belkin surf N300 router, not as main router, but as secondary router. Surf is good, 3 years replacement warranty, no connection drop. It lacks USB port, and also no support for ddwrt. Used to be @1.8K, but presently available @2.8K. Not vfm at present price tag.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I also use belkin surf N300 router, not as main router, but as secondary router. Surf is good, 3 years replacement warranty, no connection drop. It lacks USB port, and also no support for ddwrt. Used to be @1.8K, but presently available @2.8K. Not vfm at present price tag.



hmm...but what is ddwrt?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 18, 2012)

abhidev said:


> hmm...but what is ddwrt?



Its a custom linux based firmware for routers for additional functionalities.

www.dd-wrt.com | Unleash Your Router


----------



## abhidev (Apr 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Its a custom linux based firmware for routers for additional functionalities.
> 
> www.dd-wrt.com | Unleash Your Router



Hey thanx for the info.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey Guys...went to some local shops....took a look at D-link Dir 615....seems good...also has IPv6 support....its available at arnd 2k.....also took a look at Iball iB-WRX150N Wireless-N Router | Router | Flipkart.com which was available for arnd 1.3k 

which one is better or else should i opt for belkin N-300 ?

anyone who is using wifi at home...pls post ur experience


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 11, 2012)

It has got very poor user reviews of having frequent disconnections. 
For 2k, get this: Asus RT-N12 LX Wireless Router | Router | Flipkart.com 
If you want something cheaper then: ASUS RT-N10+ EZ N Wireless Router | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2012)

hows this one...Buffalo 300Mbps Wireless-N Router | Router | Flipkart.com

also I am more inclined towards Belkin, Linksys...not much sure abt Dlink,Asus and Netgear...though I have heard lot of good things abt Netgear

I am looking for something future-proof yet with a reasonable rate.... I want a wireless router without modem, 300mbps speed and also is Ipv6 support good to have?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 12, 2012)

That seems to a good model too.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2012)

yea...but pls guys post your experience/preferred wifi-router...I need it a bit urgently


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 12, 2012)

First off, You just need a router(in case you have a seperate modem) or a router with inbuilt modem?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 13, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> First off, You just need a router(in case you have a seperate modem) or a router with inbuilt modem?



I have a cable internet connection....not a BSNL connection...


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 13, 2012)

^^So you need only a wireless router..

Asus RT-N10E - you need to connect your existing modem to the router & from router to PC..

But i'd suggest you go for D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ (modem+router) as in case if your existing modem dies in future, you need not spend again for a modem.. Hope you get it..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2012)

right now m not using any modem...its a broadband connection


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2012)

abhidev said:


> right now m not using any modem...its a broadband connection



Can you explain how your PC is connected to your broadband? 
Does a wire enters your house & goes straight to your PC?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 15, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Can you explain how your PC is connected to your broadband?
> Does a wire enters your house & goes straight to your PC?



yes...


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2012)

mods pls close this thread as I hv bought the router

Here are the pics of Cisco Linksys E1200 300mbps wireless router for 2.5k


*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Purchases/2012-07-21_18-52-28_877.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/My%20Purchases/2012-07-21_19-46-57_723-1.jpg


----------

